# مسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007



## My Rock (17 ديسمبر 2007)

نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح و محبة الله الآب و شركة الروح القدس مع جميعكم 

بعد اعلاننا الأخير عن إستعدادات شهر الأعياد
و ترتيبات المسابقات, ها نحن مستعدون لبدأ المسابقات مجددا على صفحات منتدى الكنيسة

بداية الأستعدادت هي تغيير شكل المنتدى لما يناسب الشكل التقليدي لأجواء شهر الميلاد المجيد, الشكل الجديد سيبقى الى نهاية الأحتفالات وهو المقارب ل ال 10 من الشهر الأول من سنة 2008


مسابقات شهر الأعياد

بما اننا نحتفل بشهر الأعياد و في شهر الأعياد, ستكون المسابقات جميعها متخصصة و منحصرة في الميلاد و مسابقاتنا ستكون:​
مسابقة قسم منتدى شهر الاعياد (رأس السنة) التي سنختار فيها بمساعدة خاصة من المشرف Twin افضل موضوع روحي و افضل موضوع عن الميلاد
فسيكون هناك فائزين, الأول لأفضل موضوع روحي خاص بالميلاد, و الأخر افضل موضوع عام عن الميلاد
​
مسابقة انشط عضو في منتدى شهر الاعياد الذي من خلاله سنحدد انشط عضو يشارك بالردود او مواضيع الميلاد.​
المسابقات تبدأ من اليوم 17 من الشهر 12
و تنتهي في يوم 7 من الشهر القادم
سيكون هناك ثلاثة فائزين سنعلن عنهم و عن جوائزهم المقدمة بأسم منتديات الكنيسة.

الهدايا ليست رمزية, يمكنك الأطلاع على هدايا السنة الماضيا لتكون محفزا لمشاركتك على الرابط التالي هدايا الفائزين بالمسابقات سنة 2006

المسابقات و تقييم المواضيع الخاصة بها سيبدأ من اليوم, بمعنى اي مواضيع قديمة لن تحسب ضمن تقييم الفائز..

علاوة على ذلك, سيكون هناك هدايا خاصة خارجة عن اطار المسابقات لمشرفي المنتدى.

المسابقات بدأت.. و فرصتكم بالفوز بدأت معها..

حظا سعيدا لكل المشاركين بالمسابقات

أعياد مجيدة للجميع, و سنة منعادة على الأحبة برعياة الرب 

اخيرا احب ان الطف الجو برقم جديد لمنتدى الكنيسة






رقم خماسي جديد, مبروك لكل من شارك في المنتدى ليصل لهذه الأرقام الرائعة 

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## ميرنا (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسابقات الميلاد 2007*

مبروك يا روك وربنا يباركك وكل سنة وكل المنتدى طيب ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسابقات الميلاد 2007*

كل سنة و الجميع بخير

و الف مبرووووووووووووك للفائزين مقدمآ

 و تعيش و تفاجئنا يا زعيم 

بس هو مافيش مسابقة مجموعة اسئلة يعنى​


----------



## candy shop (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

الف الف مليون مبروك ياروك

على الاستايل الجديد  الرائع

دايما ئفاجئنا بكل حاجه حلوه

وشكراااااااااااااا على المسابقه ولتشجيعك

وعلى كل شىء

ربنا يدبم خدمتك الجميله

وكل سنه وانت طيب​


----------



## My Rock (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

بصراحة الستايل وصل متأخر يومين, بس على الأقل وصل بأحلى صورة..
استمتعوا بيه مادامه موجود​


----------



## ميرنا (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*



My Rock قال:


> بصراحة الستايل وصل متأخر يومين, بس على الأقل وصل بأحلى صورة..
> 
> 
> استمتعوا بيه مادامه موجود​


هو اكل فى اية يا روك ​


----------



## My Rock (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*



ميرنا قال:


> هو اكل فى اية يا روك ​


 

كل واحد يفكر بطريقته
الناس التخينة الي تحب الأكل تفتكره اكل, و الناس المبرمجة تفتكره شكل و تستمتع بمنظره

كل واحد و طريقة تفكيره..


----------



## Twin (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي حبيبي روك

*كل عام يا حبيبي وأنت بخير*
*دائماً في المقدمة بقوة السيد المسيح له كل المجد*


My Rock قال:


> نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح و محبة الله الآب و شركة الروح القدس مع جميعكم ​
> 
> بعد اعلاننا الأخير عن إستعدادات شهر الأعياد
> و ترتيبات المسابقات, ها نحن مستعدون لبدأ المسابقات مجددا على صفحات منتدى الكنيسة​
> بداية الأستعدادت هي تغيير شكل المنتدى لما يناسب الشكل التقليدي لأجواء شهر الميلاد المجيد, الشكل الجديد سيبقى الى نهاية الأحتفالات وهو المقارب ل ال 10 من الشهر الأول من سنة 2008​



*كل سنة والكل بخير *
*ونشكر ربنا علي محبته لنا *
*وسماحه أن نشترك معه بمحبة*
*في ذكري ميلاده*​ 



My Rock قال:


> مسابقات شهر الأعياد​





My Rock قال:


> ​





My Rock قال:


> بما اننا نحتفل بشهر الأعياد و في شهر الأعياد, ستكون المسابقات جميعها متخصصة و منحصرة في الميلاد و مسابقاتنا ستكون:​
> 
> مسابقة قسم منتدى شهر الاعياد (رأس السنة) التي سنختار فيها بمساعدة خاصة من المشرف Twin افضل موضوع روحي و افضل موضوع عن الميلاد
> 
> فسيكون هناك فائزين, الأول لأفضل موضوع روحي خاص بالميلاد, و الأخر افضل موضوع عام عن الميلاد​



​
*جاهز وثبت موضوع بأسم *
*مسابقة الميلاد*
*أنا بدأت أه يالا ورونا همتكوا*​



My Rock قال:


> مسابقة انشط عضو في منتدى شهر الاعياد الذي من خلاله سنحدد انشط عضو يشارك بالردود او مواضيع الميلاد.


​



My Rock قال:


> المسابقات تبدأ من اليوم 17 من الشهر 12
> 
> و تنتهي في يوم 7 من الشهر القادم
> سيكون هناك ثلاثة فائزين سنعلن عنهم و عن جوائزهم المقدمة بأسم منتديات الكنيسة.​


​*يارب أكون منهم كالعادة*
*:new6::new6::new6:*​


My Rock قال:


> الهدايا ليست رمزية, يمكنك الأطلاع على هدايا السنة الماضيا لتكون محفزا لمشاركتك على الرابط التالي هدايا الفائزين بالمسابقات سنة 2006​


​​​*أنا فيهم صدقوني*
*:t19::t19::t19:*​



My Rock قال:


> المسابقات و تقييم المواضيع الخاصة بها سيبدأ من اليوم, بمعنى اي مواضيع قديمة لن تحسب ضمن تقييم الفائز..​





My Rock قال:


> ​





My Rock قال:


> علاوة على ذلك, سيكون هناك هدايا خاصة خارجة عن اطار المسابقات لمشرفي المنتدى.
> 
> المسابقات بدأت.. و فرصتكم بالفوز بدأت معها..
> 
> ...


​*أمين *
*وكل عام والمنتدي كله بخير*​


My Rock قال:


> اخيرا احب ان الطف الجو برقم جديد لمنتدى الكنيسة
> 
> 
> 
> ...


​
*مبروووووووووووووووووك لينا تاني*

*وليكون بركة*​
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

كل سنه وانت طيب يا روك وميررررسى على الاستايل الرائع وعقبال كل سنه ....وكل سنه وانت طيب يا تووين وربنا يبارك خدمتك ويعوض تعب محبتك .


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

كل سنة وانت طيب يا روك وبجد الاستايل الجديد رائع جدا جدا جدا 
وكل سنة وكل الاعضاء بخير وسلام ​


----------



## بنت الفادى (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

الاول كل سنه وكلكم بخير
ويارب يكون عام جميل عليكم وتحققو كل احلامكم
ويبارك كل اعمالك ياروك
ومبروك علينا كلنا العدد اللى وصلنله
والاستايل جميل جدا تحفه بجد 
تسلم ايدين اللعمله​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

حلوة اوى فكرة المسابقات دى فعلا لانها هتحفز كتير اوى من اعضاء المنتدى اللى مكانوش بيشاركوا وبكدة ادارة المنتدى بتثبت دايما ان منتدى الكنيسة هو احسن منتدى كنسى ومسيحى...ربنا يبارك دايما فى خدمتكم علشان توصل لكل مكان فى العالم...اذكرونى دائما فى صلواتكم...


----------



## twety (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

كل سنه والجميع طيب
يارب السنه الجديدة تكون جمله على الكل

الف الف ميون مبرووك ياروك
والاستايل جمييييييييييل

ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك

وسهلنا شويه المساااابقات :t33:


----------



## veansea (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

ايه الهدايا اللى انت بتديها للاعضاء ديه يا روك
جامده موووووووووووووووت

يارب يارب اكون منهم 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى يا روك على مجهودك 
و على الاستايل الجديد بتاع المنتدى شكله حلو قوى

كل سنه وكلكم طيبين


----------



## فادية (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

كل سنة وانتم طيبييييييييين
ستايل يجنن تسلم ايدك يا روك
وحظ سعيد  للكل مع المسابقات​


----------



## Coptic Man (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

كل سنة وانت طيب يا زلمة

وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك والمنتدي ينمو اكثر واكثر واكثر ..........


----------



## الانبا ونس (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

_*

My Rock قال:



نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح و محبة الله الآب و شركة الروح القدس مع جميعكم 

بعد اعلاننا الأخير عن إستعدادات شهر الأعياد
و ترتيبات المسابقات, ها نحن مستعدون لبدأ المسابقات مجددا على صفحات منتدى الكنيسة

بداية الأستعدادت هي تغيير شكل المنتدى لما يناسب الشكل التقليدي لأجواء شهر الميلاد المجيد, الشكل الجديد سيبقى الى نهاية الأحتفالات وهو المقارب ل ال 10 من الشهر الأول من سنة 2008


مسابقات شهر الأعياد

بما اننا نحتفل بشهر الأعياد و في شهر الأعياد, ستكون المسابقات جميعها متخصصة و منحصرة في الميلاد و مسابقاتنا ستكون:​
مسابقة قسم منتدى شهر الاعياد (رأس السنة) التي سنختار فيها بمساعدة خاصة من المشرف Twin افضل موضوع روحي و افضل موضوع عن الميلاد
فسيكون هناك فائزين, الأول لأفضل موضوع روحي خاص بالميلاد, و الأخر افضل موضوع عام عن الميلاد
​
مسابقة انشط عضو في منتدى شهر الاعياد الذي من خلاله سنحدد انشط عضو يشارك بالردود او مواضيع الميلاد.​
المسابقات تبدأ من اليوم 17 من الشهر 12
و تنتهي في يوم 7 من الشهر القادم
سيكون هناك ثلاثة فائزين سنعلن عنهم و عن جوائزهم المقدمة بأسم منتديات الكنيسة.

الهدايا ليست رمزية, يمكنك الأطلاع على هدايا السنة الماضيا لتكون محفزا لمشاركتك على الرابط التالي هدايا الفائزين بالمسابقات سنة 2006

المسابقات و تقييم المواضيع الخاصة بها سيبدأ من اليوم, بمعنى اي مواضيع قديمة لن تحسب ضمن تقييم الفائز..

علاوة على ذلك, سيكون هناك هدايا خاصة خارجة عن اطار المسابقات لمشرفي المنتدى.

المسابقات بدأت.. و فرصتكم بالفوز بدأت معها..

حظا سعيدا لكل المشاركين بالمسابقات

أعياد مجيدة للجميع, و سنة منعادة على الأحبة برعياة الرب 

اخيرا احب ان الطف الجو برقم جديد لمنتدى الكنيسة





رقم خماسي جديد, مبروك لكل من شارك في المنتدى ليصل لهذه الأرقام الرائعة 

سلام و نعمة​

أنقر للتوسيع...


كل سنة وانت بخير يا روك الرب يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك 

شكرين لتعبك​*_


----------



## فادى ميشيل (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

هاى بجد جوائز لها حافز للمشاركة بالمسابقات وكل عام وانتم بخير ويارب تكون كل الامة المسيحية بخير


----------



## استفانوس (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*



Coptic Man قال:


> والمنتدي ينمو اكثر واكثر واكثر ..........


 


أشكرك ياالهي 
لأنك تمنحنا كل شئ أكثر جدا 
مما نطلب أو نفتكر بسخاء 
أشكرك لأنك تباركنا 
وتجعل هذا المنتدى بركة للجميع​


----------



## +MaDoNa+ (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

كل عام وانتم بخير

ومنتدى الكنيسة بخير

والف مليون مبروك للفائزين

وميرسي جدا ليك ياروك على المسابقات الجميلة ديه

ويارب ديما يكون مليئ بالفرح والمسابقات الجميلة

وسلام الرب يكون معكم


----------



## My Rock (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

شدوا حيلكم يا متسابقين.. المنافسة اصبحت حارة بين الأعضاء في قسم شهر الأعياد..


----------



## الملاك الابيض (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

*انا وصلت متأخرة بس بدي قول كل عام والجميع بألف خير

 والف مبرك للفائزين *


----------

